# 2 vs 4



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

What would you get a 2 stroke or a 4 stroke? I am trying to decide between a yamaha 70 2 and 4 stroke.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish my 60 was a 4 stroke. It drinks gas like no other. No comparison to me, get the 4!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never thought I would go to a 4 after always have 2s but after running a 80 yam all last year and it burned the same amount of gas on a bigger boat running to the same spots as my 40 did it made a believer out of me. Plus they Are so quiet and no smoke. Downside thier heavy.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

4 get the 4


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of the yamaha 4 stroke. I have a 60 and that thing is very fuel efficient and quiet.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

4 stroke for sure, keep the oil changed and they will outlast you, never have to worry about fouled plugs or oil injection systems failing either.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here you go Zack already has the 4 on it. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/2003-xpress-vx17cc-sale-173978/#post1369594


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a buddy who runs a 70 Yamaha and he swears that it actually makes gas. You have turn around and put your hand on the engine to see if its running its so quiet.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

4 is better


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Never thought I would like a 4stroke.
I ran my big boat, 20' with a 90hp Suzuki 4stroke on one of my favorite fishing routes. Then I ran my 14x36 with a 18hp evinrude 2stroke tiller handle on the same route. used more gas in the smaller boat. Only bad thing I can think of: I can replace the head gasket on the evinrude, but will be in trouble when I have a problem with the 4 stroke.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just got one of the new yamaha 70 4 strokes that weighs 257 lbs. i love it. Its quiet burns little gas and it pushes my heavy 18 foot 7 foot wide aluminum boat at 34 mph tops. Well worth it.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

4 stroke!!!! cant be beat.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a Yamaha 90 4 stroke. I had a Yamaha 90 2 stroke. The 90 2 stroke was a Great motor - the 4 stroke is too.

Yamaha 90 2 stroke may be one of the best motors of all time.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Once you go 4 stroke you'll never want to go back.


----------

